# Photo Updates



## HermanniChris (Dec 16, 2009)

Thought I'd post some photos for everyone.

First the Testudo hermanni hermanni groups. I a pair from each breeding colony I work with to give an idea of the differences:

Majorca, Spain






Tuscany, Italy





Varoise, France





Sardinia, Italy





High Yellow Italian hermanni,





My Radiated:





My New Radiated not yet here:





A super Blonde Testudo hermanni boettgeri I hatched and heldback this year:




Her parents:





Two of my largest female Testudo ibera as they go into hibernation:





More photos at www.gardenstatetortoise.com


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 16, 2009)

Some good lookin' ladies you have there  Nice torts


----------



## Isa (Dec 16, 2009)

You have an amazing collection Chris! Your tortoises are beatiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Dec 16, 2009)

They are all beautiful Chris, but I love the patterns on the little Radiated.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 16, 2009)

Your torts are gorgeous!! The hatchling is way too cute


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 17, 2009)

"Super Blonde"! I love that! She even looks like she considers herself a celebrity (maybe one of Tiger's secret amours?)


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 17, 2009)

super cute. thanks for sharing!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 17, 2009)

HermanniChris said:


> My Radiated:



Very nice collection of animals Chris!

Do you have a top view pic of your radiated? I would love to see the pattern development


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to see the top view pic of your radiated as well!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 11, 2010)

Really nice torts you have there!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 11, 2010)

They look great, what a collection!!! Love "Super Blonde" such a cutie!!


----------

